# Anyone remember when they dared tell about match??



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Morning all!

With us expecting some news (good or bad) in the next few days, I'm wondering if anyone can remember when they first told their parents and people about your match?

I know I'm jumping the gun abit, but obviously we are hoping for good news and would like to share with people at the first "safe" opportunity!
I seem to remember last time, that once the child's sw had given us the nod on being a positive match, that's when we started celebrating.... but it seems a bit early when I look back .

We knew in the March about us being positively matched with DD but didn't go to panel until the May and I know we told them way earlier than panel.

Is it safe to??

I seem to think that approval panel was a formality once the match had been approved by the child's sw and adoption sw.
I just don't want to build people's hopes up for them to be let down (which is why no-one  knows of our current situation!!)

Any thoughts??

 x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Ever so glad to read this post and seeing that you are positive about things now & I really hope that you do have the good news you are waiting to tell your friends and family about asap!!

We didn't tell anyone we had been matched with our DS for 2 months, simply because we wouldn't be meeting him until the following month after, making it a total of 3 months knowing about him!

With DD we were matched in the March but SS did not tell us until 1st may as we were going away in the June, we would be coming home and starting contacts within 24hrs on landing!!

As it was we were told DD case was going to court whilst we were away for a freeing order and for us to ring from Zante on a certain day and time to be told contacts were definitely starting within 24 hrs of landing..................as it turns out we rang to be told the judge wanted another court hearing and contacts would be delayed for a week, we would definitely know on the Monday after we landed when it was all going ahead.


Because of this news we told know one about our DD until that Monday when we had the nod and we were going to meet her the following Monday............the first person we told was our DS.

We had been bitten once by concurrent planning so this is why we decided to tell everyone once we knew for sure.

At the end of the day I don't see any harm in telling people as I'm sure once you've been matched its OK to tell everyone.

Let us know asap!!
Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi Ever

Keeping everything crossed for you.  I think only you can answer this one. I am dreadful at keeping things to myself, and we told our close family the day we got the phone call from the SW about our match and then everyone else when we saw them.  I know that I would need those people around me for support if anything went wrong, and we just wanted to share every minute of our journey.

Everyone is so different on this though...

Best of luck... when are you expecting the call?  

Carole xx


----------

